# High tech 10 gallon substrate



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Starting up a new 10 gallon after gaining a few years experience with my high tech 75 planted tank. Due to the small size, I'm excited about trying out some products that would be out of my budget on a larger tank. One of these is Aquasoil Amazonia. I found 4 litres locally for $15 which is a good deal for me. However, i'd like to have something under the Amazonia. I've heard powersand is a good option but i'm skeptical of buying expensive sand over other sand, etc etc. I've got some laterite laying around that i haven't opened, have plenty of flourite, and other options. I'm interested in getting a nutrient rich substrate and doing an "Iwagumi" style layout with HC and hairgrass. I'd prefer to not have to fertilize the water column that much and want to really focus on a nutrient rich substrate. Will have pressurized co2 and high light and plan on going with at least the Aquasoil. 

Suggestions, comments, etc

Thanks


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What about mineralized top soil?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well went and picked up 9 litres of aquasoil today for $15 from a guy who didn't need it anymore! 

He suggested also using mineralized top soil and had some for $15 too. I passed for now but might go back and buy it later. Thinking about possibly making my own, but might that be more expensive than $15?


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

heck no! MTS is free!
Go outside and dig up some dirt, then mineralize it. Just try to find really black dirt, take out the rocks and sticks, get it wet, let it dry, spray it with water when its dry and mix it up. Repeat that a few times and you have MTS.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

9L of aqua soil should be plenty for a ten gallon aquarium. I don't recommend you use mineralized topsoil in conjunction with aqua soil, and that is because aqua soil is pretty the same thing but standardized and fired to form consistent pellets so it's not messy, plus extra nutrients are added. I think Tom Barr says its similar/ is wetland clay or something like that.

If you want to add something under the soil, add a couple liters of powersand. It's not actually just expensive sand instead of regular sand ; ) It's pumice gravel with long-release fertilizer beads and peat added. For a couple extra bucks you can get the special version which has a couple of the additives already in it. I think it may have extra peat, too. Not sure.

I really do think 9 liters is plenty on a ten gallon, but aqua soil is the best. I wouldn't mess it up by adding mineralized topsoil underneath. Since you already have laterite you can 10-20 oz of that if you want but it's totally unnecessary. I added 20 ounces under my aqua soil and it really sticks out like a sore thumb if its ever exposed. Just get some aqua soil powder type to top off what you already have, or lay down some powersand underneath, or both if you want really thick substrate and steep slopes. I love the texture or the powder type. Its like... The texture and size of betta food. It is great for HC to root in.

If you buy new aqua soil or powersand,do it before the prices are raised! ADG gave everyone a heads up to hurry and order before Jan 1st. 

If you decide to buy the mineralized topsoil, you couldn't possibly need more than a couple liters (how much media do you want? Lol) and for $5 extra you may as well just buy powersand and have "the system." If you do choose to buy it though, the $15 bucks is worth the effort of not making it yourself. It's messy and a PITA, this is the wrong time of year unless you want to boil and bake it, etc.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. From what i've heard the aquasoil doesn't hold that many nutrients, but i'm probably wrong. I was also told by a few people that i'd be fine going with regular pool filter sand instead of the powersand. I thought it was just sand.. 

I wasn't planning on using all aquasoil, was hoping to use 5-6 litres of as and a little sand or something. I'll look into the powersand.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Step 1 in this pdf shows PowerSand and the other ADA substrate additives: http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_howto/image/STEP1.pdf

Full article: http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_howto/ and http://www.adana.com.my/articles/howto-manual.htm


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, so I did some more research and am still just as stuck as before. 

I'm definitely going to use the aquasoil, and with the amount i have it's about an 1" in the front and 2" in the back. Obviously i need something else under it and that's my problem.

I was thinking about going with mts, but it seems like too much of a hassle for me to do, especially in the dead of winter. What's important for me in the sub-substrate (haha) is high nutrient storage capability (cec) and good for plants to root in. After doing some research, the idea of kitty litter has become more appealing to me. I'm thinking at this point of using:

1.) aquasoil on top
2.) Laterite/kitty litter
3.) Possibly a small layer of mts from a friend.

I've read about adding dolomite and potash in very conservative amounts on the bottom of the tank to add nutrients, and i think the kitty litter/laterite in combination with a little mts would be the best sub-substrate.

I have some unopened laterite that i could use, or could go buy the cheapy unscented cat litter for $3. Does anyone else think that the mts with laterite/litter would be a good combination for under the aquasoil?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually 1" in front to 2" in back is the right amount already. Why do you think you need more? If I were you, and you really think you need more, I would buy more ADA AS. 

You must not have 9L. I have used this in 2 - 10g and it's more than enough. ADA AS have everything that is needed in it already, except it is made to use with the power sand. If you add anything other than the power sand I would use something inert. Pay attention to the color because it will mix.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh ok. I didn't think powersand was inert though??


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

*http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/substrate-jamie.html

*Great link about the composition and cec of flourite, kitty litter, and soil.

Now of course, the composition will change from bag to bag, especially over the 10 years since this was put out, but the basic message is the same.

After looking at this chart, I've decided to do the following:

1.) Aquasoil on top
2.) Flourite/Laterite layer underneath

I figure with this setup i should have a nutrient rich substrate, with a great look on top.

Any advice about not mixing the substrates over time (it will be a low maintenance tank with mainly groundcover)?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Your substrate will be more nutritious if you skip the fluorite all together and just use pure aqua soil, or use powersand. Fluorite is pretty much inert... Just because fluorite contains those minerals doesn't mean they are bioavailable for the plants to use. Fluorite is just baked clay shards. It sucks.

If you want to avoid the substrate mixing, just go the easy and better route and use straight aqua soil, but if you must use fluorite then you can put a stainless steel screen or plastic mesh (like the kind used in windows) between them.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well i've still been thinking, and I'm using all the AS i have, but it won't be enough for 2" in the bottom of the tank. I was thinking of using laterite on the bottom to add height to the substrate also. If this still isn't enough to give me the height i'm looking for, would crushed lava rock work well on the bottom? I realize lava rock doesn't have much value when it comes to plants, but i need to add some height to the substrate.

Thoughts?


----------

